# Tactical Bag/Range gear



## lz33w7 (3 mo ago)

Hello friends,

My new Tactical Bag came in. Wanted to share with the Forum and with the exception of missing ammunition - wanted to see if I was missing anything else?










Kindly,
Stephen


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Small first aide kit, and small tool kit


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

I would also recommend a small notebook for tracking information on your range visits and documenting your findings on testing your new experience.
*Post #2 is good advice.
*Practice Practice Practice and enjoy learning and perfecting your sessions. For me the range is therapy, and the time is priceless. Put some rounds down range!


----------



## hike1272.mail (Nov 19, 2021)

I use a Gun Log app on my phone to track my shooting. The has more options than I want so I only use the sections that I want; it make calculations automatically. The notebook and pencil never worked out for me.
I use a small pistol cleaning kit. I don't carry (or use) a Hoppes kit since there are better out there. Bore snakes are good for field cleaning
I use a small collection of tools -- spunger, wooden dowel, brass hammer, 1911 tool, long & thin flatblade screwdriver, paint can opener, some hex & allen wrenches. All gathered over the years and based on what I have used.
I carry at least one microfiber cleaning cloth.
I carry ammo in a separate bag. I split the weight into easily managed chunks.

My question is "What do you think of your shooting bag?" 
My Midway bag has become too big for me to carry and my Walmart (Glock 4 gun sized) won't accommodate 6" revolvers.
Will your Beretta bag accommodate 2 x 6" revolvers?


----------



## mur.cap (7 mo ago)

Seems fine. You can also checkout the Bailout Bags at 5.11 or L A Police Gear. Usually about 60.00 now but on sale they're sometimes 30.00. Are those ESS Glasses?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

As was talked about on another thread, I use a Zuka bag as a range bag. As I stated before, I got it for a airplane bag - but it was just barely too wide to fit in the overhead bin on a plane, and close the compartment.

Years ago, back when my son played ice hockey, I saw a lot of the skaters using these bags. The bags have an aluminum frame, and you can use the bag as a seat to sit on too. I have bad knees, and it's hard to stand in 1 place for a while. For me, it was perfect for long security lines at the airport!

Anyway - it sat in my closet for 2-3 years unused, since I couldn't use it for my primary purpose.... And after carry a range bag on my shoulder that just kept getting heavier and heavier, I decided to use the Zuca bag for the range. Yes, I know it's close to $200, but it was just sitting in the closest anyway.

This thing is awesome. Just wheel it back and forth to the range. Toss it on the back seat of my car...

The handle pulls up and down, like a suitcase. At a few gun ranges, I have even sat on it a few times to shoot my rifle on the bench, when they had no chairs to sit on.

The wheels roll SO smooth, too...

Mine is this exact same color (since I like orange)











And, this is something to show the size:


----------



## mur.cap (7 mo ago)

Looks like a salesman suitcase roller. You could qualify as a S&W sales rep.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It's actually not very big. It looks bigger in the photo


----------



## mur.cap (7 mo ago)

Hey, it fits the bill. Works for you and that's all you need. Mission accomplished!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> As was talked about on another thread, I use a Zuka bag as a range bag. As I stated before, I got it for a airplane bag - but it was just barely too wide to fit in the overhead bin on a plane, and close the compartment.
> 
> Years ago, back when my son played ice hockey, I saw a lot of the skaters using these bags. The bags have an aluminum frame, and you can use the bag as a seat to sit on too. I have bad knees, and it's hard to stand in 1 place for a while. For me, it was perfect for long security lines at the airport!
> 
> ...


So who is wearing the fancy boots?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Goldwing said:


> So who is wearing the fancy boots?


Hahaha, that was just a photo from the company's website, to show the size of the bag. Sorry to disappoint you 

I can't post a pic of the rest of her


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Shipwreck said:


> Hahaha, that was just a photo from the company's website, to show the size of the bag. Sorry to disappoint you
> 
> I can't post a pic of the rest of her


That photo brings the size of the bag into perspective. I have been using a backpack and may look into this type of carry for my pistol range day.
*I like the orange Zuca. May get a CZ to go with it or not. I did notice the boots too...
*A range buddy is a EMT and he uses one of these at work and he stated they hold up well.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

rickclark28 said:


> That photo brings the size of the bag into perspective. I have been using a backpack and may look into this type of carry for my pistol range day.
> *I like the orange Zuca. May get a CZ to go with it or not. I did notice the boots too...
> *A range buddy is a EMT and he uses one of these at work and he stated they hold up well.


I have neck and shoulder issues, and my large range bag kept getting heavier and heavier and heavier. So, this really helps since it rolls.


----------



## mur.cap (7 mo ago)

hike1272.mail said:


> I use a Gun Log app on my phone to track my shooting. The has more options than I want so I only use the sections that I want; it make calculations automatically. The notebook and pencil never worked out for me.
> I use a small pistol cleaning kit. I don't carry (or use) a Hoppes kit since there are better out there. Bore snakes are good for field cleaning
> I use a small collection of tools -- spunger, wooden dowel, brass hammer, 1911 tool, long & thin flatblade screwdriver, paint can opener, some hex & allen wrenches. All gathered over the years and based on what I have used.
> I carry at least one microfiber cleaning cloth.
> ...


 I alternate between Hoppes No.9 and Hoppes Elite Cleaner. Hoppe's Oil listed as Number One for lube.


----------

